# Some advice about my new (2nd) 5D3 please.



## tron (Mar 14, 2014)

hello,

having sold my 5D2 I bought a 5D3. I made some tests to check it but due to bad weather and work I did not have the chance to use it. So now I tried to test it again.

It works fine but I noticed 2 things:

1. There is a infinitessimally small dot on the glass of the back LCD. It is just a dot
and can be seen only when the LCD is off.

I mentioned it and I was offered an exchange.

However, since I will have to pay the courier I guess it will cost (with insurance) more than 50 euros.

Any suggestions? (since it is very very small and can be seen only when LCD is off)

2. The image counter seemed a little over 500 while I had shot less than 10. But I do not 
remember whether I had formated the CF I put in the camera before using it.

Could this be the cause? 

They claimed that this is the cause.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 14, 2014)

1/ Is up to you entirely. I wouldn't worry about it personally because I don't baby my gear and it would have far worse within the year.

2/ Yes, it is almost certainly the unformatted CF card, that is just the way file numbering works.


----------



## tron (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks, I am thinking that it would be too much to return it just for that. And my 1st 5D3 was from them, it was (and is) just fine.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2014)

tron said:


> hello,
> 
> having sold my 5D2 I bought a 5D3. I made some tests to check it but due to bad weather and work I did not have the chance to use it. So now I tried to test it again.
> 
> ...



If you bought the camera as NEW from authourized dealer, then you should demand the dealer to take the return/exchange at no cost. You think the 500shots came from Canon? or from returned customer?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...



Dylan, read the post, there is absolutely nothing to suppose anybody but the OP has fired the camera once, the OP didn't know if they had formatted their card and that could be the reason for the file numbering. File numbers are not a shutter count.

Besides, the dealer offered an exchange, how much more do you want from these dealers. Who do you think now owns your returned 300 f2.8 IS MkII, I'll put money on it that it didn't go back to Canon, free return policies are not free.


----------



## tron (Mar 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...


True but:

1. They claim it was due to the card I put in and I am not sure it was empty at the first place. I think that I shot a few, saw that I didn't care about the content and then formatted it. I had no intention to check - the thought hadn't even crossed my mind since it was the 2nd camera had I bought from them and I also had bought a 500mm f/4L IS II.

In my next buy I will be prepared but for now how can I be sure that I wasn't at fault for this counter?
They aren't authorized dealers but they offered an exchange (and they gave a contract number of a 3 year guarantee). 

2. Now if I return it on the basis of the mark they will at least laugh at me. It is practically a point and seen only when the LCD is NOT lit.


----------



## tron (Mar 15, 2014)

I made a quick experiment. I switched cards and now the image number jumped to more than 900.
So there is a strong possibility it is my doing. Anyway this has made me to try and check the camera as much as possible. Of course I did not test everything but I tested a lot. It is just fine. It is behaving exactly as my first one.

So I do not think there is a reason for return.
Another positive hint: The clock was unset.

So I will keep it 

Thank you for your responses.

P.S


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 15, 2014)

tron said:


> I made a quick experiment. I switched cards and now the image number jumped to more than 900.
> So there is a strong possibility it is my doing. Anyway this has made me to try and check the camera as much as possible. Of course I did not test everything but I tested a lot. It is just fine. It is behaving exactly as my first one.
> 
> So I do not think there is a reason for return.
> ...


btw there is a setting in the camera that let's it number files continuously, regardless of a card being inserted with files on it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I made a quick experiment. I switched cards and now the image number jumped to more than 900.
> ...



No there isn't. Look at page 156 of your manual, think about it, if it could do that then you could end up with two images with the same number in the same folder shot by different cameras, that just wouldn't work.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 15, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > btw there is a setting in the camera that let's it number files continuously, regardless of a card being inserted with files on it.
> ...


You are right, I remembered it wrong. For both options it says "... may continue..."


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2014)

hello all,

I just found out the shutter count of my new 5D3. After taking enough pictures and playing with it the shutter count was 132.

So it was new after all.

I found out by installing Magic Lantern which became available for 5D3 firmware 1.2.3 with bootflag removal capability   

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11017.msg106909#msg106909


----------

